# The person above me



## Jaded (Oct 13, 2010)

Say something about the person above you.


----------



## Anaira (Oct 14, 2010)

Is called Kayla.  original, aren't I?


----------



## Jaded (Oct 14, 2010)

haha, lives in wellington and has two cute bunnies called Reuben & Willoughby


----------



## Anaira (Oct 14, 2010)

Likes chocolate. ^_^ (taking an educated guess from your siggy)


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 15, 2010)

Has a beautiful broken black rabbit. (I love brokens)


----------



## Anaira (Oct 15, 2010)

Lives in Idaho.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 15, 2010)

Lives in New Zealand. I want to go there someday


----------



## Anaira (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha, come for a visit!

^ has a black and white broken bunny.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 16, 2010)

I will someday. lol

^ has 104 posts (as of now)


----------



## Anaira (Oct 17, 2010)

^ joined a month ago today.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 18, 2010)

names Anaira (name I like) and has 108 post


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2010)

has the rare Enderby Island Breed of rabbits. very cute btw


----------



## Anaira (Oct 19, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> names Anaira (name I like) and has 108 post



Actually, it's not quite. Reverse it; Ariana. Lame, I know!


^ has 306 posts.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2010)

^joined in March (my birth month)


----------



## Anaira (Oct 19, 2010)

It's also my birth month. =D

^ joined in september.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool!!! what day?

^has the same Birth month as me. LOL


----------



## Anaira (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm on the 26th. You?

^ Is called Crystal.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats sooo cool. Mine is the 26 as well.

^has the same birthday as me. (what year? I'm a 1992?)


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 20, 2010)

^is four years younger then me!!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2010)

Was born in 1988 if I am calculating right


----------



## Anaira (Oct 20, 2010)

HAha, aww we miss out by a year; I'm '93.

^ is eighteen.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool. 

^ Is 17.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 21, 2010)

has posted 342 times since joining in September


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2010)

^ has rabbits named Pumpkin and Whiskers


----------



## Anaira (Oct 31, 2010)

^ has two sisters.(hopes that's right!)


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep two sisters and a brother.

^ has 120 posts


----------



## Jaded (Nov 7, 2010)

Breeds (& shows?) Mini Rex rabbits


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 8, 2010)

^has a cool RO blog name


----------



## Jaded (Nov 15, 2010)

*Oh My Darlin Rabbitry wrote: *


> ^has a cool RO blog name


haha thanks, it was just random


----------



## BabyMei (Nov 21, 2010)

^Likes to poke dead things with long cucumbers x3


----------



## pixxie (Feb 26, 2011)

Has a netherland dwarf


----------



## tommysmommy (Feb 26, 2011)

Is currently online =P


----------



## pixxie (Mar 4, 2011)

Doesn't hav a bunny


----------



## caramelsoda (Mar 4, 2011)

Has a super duper cute bun called Hugo! <3 <3


----------



## Anaira (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Has a darling little English spot doe.


----------

